# Columbia Taping Tools Give Away



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

*This contest has been completed, watch for more in the future.*

I am giving away a Columbia 10" Fat Boy to 3 Drywallers that Private Message me, I will give the Fat Boy to the 1st PM, 6th PM and 12th PM. To be fair you can only PM once and if you are not a Drywaller I will not send you the prize and move on to the next on the list.

All you need to do is PM me your name, phone number, and the lengths we offer our Columbia Compound Tube in and I will call you if you win. I will also be posting the winners on this thread when the contest is completed.

You can find the lengths of our Columbia Compound Tube on our Facebook Page, you don't need to be a member of Facebook to check it out.
Here is the link:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Columbia-Taping-Tools/136562456385955

This offer is worldwide, freight charges may apply
Good Luck!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

this is super great of you guys,if anyone ever says something bad about you guys,may the mods ban them for life


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Thats a great offer guys. I already have one, so I will exclude myself.

The rest of you slackers need to jump on this one,,,,lol:thumbsup:


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

If I haven't reached 12 PM's by midnight those who have PM'd me already can post another PM tomorrow for another chance.


----------



## Hammy (Apr 24, 2010)

Just to say thank you for your generosity, Columbia! :thumbup:

(I have a 10" so I'm sitting out)


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

If you don't win anything on this give away don't be discouraged as I will be doing more give away's on this thread randomly in the future so keep a look out for them and it won't be the same tool each time.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd be stoked to win this! I've been considering switching to a 10" and I don't own one so hopefully I'll win haha.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

id love to get one. I had a guy that worked for me and had one and i loves it. It is a great box and its great of u guys to do this, especially the way the economy is now


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

The results are in and the winners are:
Muddauber
Foxinteriorsllc
Mudslinger

Congratulations to the winners, I hope you enjoy your new 10" Fat Boy. 
For those who didn't win, thank you for entering and keep posted as I will be running more contests like this on this thread randomly in the future.


----------



## foxinteriorsllc (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Columbia tools, I can`t wait to try it!


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats Boys! Thanks Columbia for the opportunity!:thumbup:

scott


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Way to go Columbia Tools!! :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't wait for Xmas now:jester::whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I am going to buy myself an early Christmas present... A set of Columbia Tools!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm going to win my self a COMPLETE set of Columbia taping tools this xmas (hint hint Columbia):yes:
I'll sell you guy's my old stuff for cheap:jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Another reason why I don't mind most all of my automatic taping tools having Columbia colours.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks Aaron, and staff at Columbia for box. Can't wait to pick it up.:yes:



But the wife was a little concerned that I was so excited about winning a " 10" Fat Boy ".:blink:

I currently own Columbia 8" Fat Boy, reg.10", and reg. 12".:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Muddauber said:


> But the wife was a little concerned that I was so excited about winning a " 10" Fat Boy ".:blink:


Man,,, ya got to keep it on the "down-low",,,, never let your wife know how you feel about your tools !!!!!!!!

They get to taking that REAL PERSONAL !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*With respect...*

UPATE:

In regard to my note below, I've learned that you have already worked out an agreement with Nathan.

"THAT" sort of thing is what truly shows a person's (or company's) true colors.

Well done compadre! :thumbup:

Rick 




Great strategy and nicely done..

If Columbia is going to do specific promotions, you should be paying something to Nathan for the opportunity. I think it's a great idea, and you know my respect for Columbia...:thumbsup:

However, Nathan is a business man and has developed the arena we all benefit from.

We (HSI) draw the line at products that are in development and those for sale. When they go to market, we'll be paying an appreciation fee to the site. Until then, we hope that the stages we are going through are interesting to the guys, much like topics Columbia, DM, Rebel (the Vario Mud) and others offer on DWT. It's definitely the best place to go for customer feedback. This opportunity saves us all thousands of dollars in potential mistakes and unforeseen problems.

I think it's only fair that if a company (any company) is making sales/promotions from DWT, they should pay dues to the man that has made it all possible.

...a respectful suggestion.

:thumbup:

(..in my opinion, Wallboard should have either published their stilt evaluations or paid Nathan. FibaFuse publishes good and bad feedback...that's how they are improving their products.)


----------



## sean B (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey just wanted to tell you guys that I got a set of your fatboys today, 8-10 and they are pretty sweet.

Ive worked with alot of people who owned thier own boxes and have always remembered a guy who owned a set of columbias and how nice they ran. I always said if I buy a new set it would be columbias.

My partner and I have been putzin around our job the last 2 days doing everything but the boxing in hopes that the boxes would get here before we had to use the old premiers to get the job done. our office lady called and said your boxes came in so we shot down to the office and got em. we then blew thru our 220 sheeter having a blast with the new boxes and in awe the whole time at how nice they ran. im really happy with them and they look cool too! nice job.

Im wondering why I only got 1 door spring on the 8 inch though.

The owner of the company i work for ordered them for me and got me a good price on them. 

I gotta get these payed off then im gonna get a columbia handle next. I already have a columbia pump and angle heads, sorry I love my premier roller n aint giving it up.

next time you guys are doing a giveaway a pm beforehand would be appreciated.:thumbup:

thx.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

sean B said:


> Hey just wanted to tell you guys that I got a set of your fatboys today, 8-10 and they are pretty sweet.
> 
> Ive worked with alot of people who owned thier own boxes and have always remembered a guy who owned a set of columbias and how nice they ran. I always said if I buy a new set it would be columbias.
> 
> ...


The good thing about only getting one door spring is,,,,, you only have to remove one door spring.

I don't use the springs nor do I know anyone that does. Get rid of em, you don't need em, they are a waste of time and energy.

Good luck with your boxes, you now have the best boxes on the market.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

sean B said:


> Hey just wanted to tell you guys that I got a set of your fatboys today, 8-10 and they are pretty sweet.
> 
> Ive worked with alot of people who owned thier own boxes and have always remembered a guy who owned a set of columbias and how nice they ran. I always said if I buy a new set it would be columbias.
> 
> ...


Sean, great to hear you're enjoying your boxes! :thumbsup:

To answer your spring question we had sold our boxes for a while with one spring because we had found that with the hinged door most finishers weren't using them. In response to the one spring we received a lot of calls wanting the extra one so we have gone back to two springs. I will ship you the springs that you are missing if you PM me your address.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

What I will do the next time I run the contest is advertise it a couple of days before it happens so that everyone has a chance.


----------



## sean B (Sep 9, 2010)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> What I will do the next time I run the contest is advertise it a couple of days before it happens so that everyone has a chance.


yeah cool thanks, ill pm ya. i was just looking around the net and did see that you guys are shipping them with just one spring, or some of the people selling them for you did advertise that they had only one spring, i just didnt catch it.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

sean,

I went from 2 box springs on all box sizes; to 1 spring; to no springs; to sometimes 1 spring and sometimes no springs, depending on what I'm doing.

I never run 2 on any size anymore, especially on boxes the size of Fat Boys - for one thing, too much pushing all the time to get the lid down to where it will force mud out well enough from a partially emptied over size box. And I just don't like having to work against the resistance from 2 springs, either.

All the long time tapers I've worked with so far hate it when I give them a box with no springs to use. 1 spring is bad enough for most of them. They're just too used to the habit of 2 springs on everything. But to me, when it comes to box springs, less can be more/better.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I never really thought about running the boxes without the springs till I came to this site.I like it for the butts and hard to do places like stairwells etc.but I still like the springs on when doing flats,guess thats the old school in me
but the young buck that works with me refuses to run them without the springs on,he's like their there for a reason ,it puts too much mud on the ends,blah,blah,blah,screw those @*&^%*@*#&^%$ at that drywall talk, their $%^&#**&@#^,
my nick name for him is dumb a$$,I'm going to make him read these post

message for the dumb a$$ that works with me,your a dumb a$$:yes:


----------



## sean B (Sep 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> sean,
> 
> I went from 2 box springs on all box sizes; to 1 spring; to no springs; to sometimes 1 spring and sometimes no springs, depending on what I'm doing.
> 
> ...


yeah i had the exact same discussion today at work with another crew that came by our job. most guys dont use their springs either by losing them or removing them .

but one thing i have noticed is as soon as a box is empty say running a wall flat alot of guys drop the box and give it a snap to open the door while walking to the pump. 
darn near ever premiere box i have used or looked at, at the black door screws have eaten a groove in the door and damaged the seal. 
im sure the reason almost every premier box ive seen that the black door screws have been stripped out has something to do with that door being either snapped back open because of the lack of springs and guys just in the habbit of doing it. i do it myself.

that is another thing i really like about columbia boxes, the thumb levers that keep the door in the closed position. i hate those darned screws on premiers, jeez they suck.

i can see where having springs is kind of a pain in the butt especially when running high wall butts on account of it popping back open, then you get the pressure built up in the box when you try and compress it to run the butt.
im not bragging but im pretty strong and can push a box pretty easily, i dont really strain too much with one.

i do see why guys dont want them though.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

After teaching a couple guys a couple weeks ago boxing basics, I came to figure (2) springs are mainly of use in helping beginners from losing more mud out of the box than they do.


----------



## sean B (Sep 9, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I never really thought about running the boxes without the springs till I came to this site.I like it for the butts and hard to do places like stairwells etc.but I still like the springs on when doing flats,guess thats the old school in me
> but the young buck that works with me refuses to run them without the springs on,he's like their there for a reason ,it puts too much mud on the ends,blah,blah,blah,screw those @*&^%*@*#&^%$ at that drywall talk, their $%^&#**&@#^,
> my nick name for him is dumb a$$,I'm going to make him read these post
> 
> message for the dumb a$$ that works with me,your a dumb a$$:yes:


 hey hows the fishing up there? i was just up at international falls minnesota 2 weeks ago and caught some nice walleyes and a billion smalleys.

i had a great time and so did the woman, she has catching northerns down to a science while realing in her bobber and a minnow fishing for panfish, i swear she caught a hundred of em doing that.

you got it made up there man!


----------



## sean B (Sep 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> After teaching a couple guys a couple weeks ago boxing basics, I came to figure springs are mainly of use in helping beginners from losing more mud out of the box than they do.


 mix that mud a little heavier for them guys, it will put some hair on their chests and more mud on the wall instead of the floor. LOL.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

The only fishing I know about is the ones at work,their called fish eyes and wall eyes.....(porosity) and we don't keep those:jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

sean B said:


> mix that mud a little heavier for them guys, it will put some hair on their chests and more mud on the wall instead of the floor. LOL.


Actually, I let them both mix their own mud - they thought they knew what would work best for them. The one was sweating from his at times almost 'straight out of the box' mix, and the other was chasing his thinner version all over the place. Great fun.

But they did pretty good overall. Especially for boxing above and below lots of long and short 39" high horizontal 'butt joint' tapes, before boxing down the middle - hotel basement flooded and bottom board need replacing.

And they did it with a 12" Fat Boy (using 2 springs). I wasn't going to put my own body through that, so I taught them how to do it.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Here's something I do (ole man trick). I use a 6' handle when I run the ceiling and top wall butts. Its the trick for getting the pressure on the box and off you. If I am on a 10' ceiling, I add the 2 ft ext to it (blue-line)


----------



## sean B (Sep 9, 2010)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Sean, great to hear you're enjoying your boxes! :thumbsup:
> 
> To answer your spring question we had sold our boxes for a while with one spring because we had found that with the hinged door most finishers weren't using them. In response to the one spring we received a lot of calls wanting the extra one so we have gone back to two springs. I will ship you the springs that you are missing if you PM me your address.


Got my springs today you guys. plus you sent me an extra, that was fast, thanks alot!


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

I am giving away a Columbia 180 Grip Hydra Reach Handle on Tuesday October 12th, I will keep you posted on the details.


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> I am giving away a Columbia 180 Grip Hydra Reach Handle on Tuesday October 12th, I will keep you posted on the details.


Very Nice, thanks for the update.

Bill


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

can you give a hint as to what time of day,just in case there's a Hockey game on that night.or should I call it comedy night when the Leafs play.
our north star handle is held together the red green way....duct tape.......I need to win:yes:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a question about the Hydra handle. Does leaving it out in the vehicle overnight in -20c have any adverse effects? I know a guy who had an old hydraulic brake setup that swore leaving out in the cold 'screwed it up'.

and as far as those pesky NorthStar Adjustar handles... they are awesome, when the brake isn't broken. My Dad, Brother & I all have had the brake connecting rod snap in half and needs to be sent in for repair. Mine hasn't broken since, but I don't ever fully trust it anymore.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> I am giving away a Columbia 180 Grip Hydra Reach Handle on Tuesday October 12th, I will keep you posted on the details.


I just checked out the handle you are talking about. I got to say...I REALLY like the idea of the butt section behind the brake handle. I use a concorde extender that is converted to the ames/premier/concorde head after the buyout and can't tell you how many times I have got my hand caught between a wall and the handle..I seldom use brake for standups, but it looks like it would be a great feature


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

It will be around 5 pm pacific time


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

This contest has expired

I am giving away a Columbia 180 Grip Hydra Reach Handle to the 18th person to PM me. To be fair you can only PM once every 10 minutes and if you are not a Drywaller I will not send you the prize and move on to the next on the list.

All you need to do is PM me your name, phone number, and the date that Columbia Taping Tools was founded.

You can find the date Columbia was founded on our Facebook Page, you don't need to be a member of Facebook to check it out.
Here is the link:
http://www.facebook.com/ColumbiaTapingTools

This offer is worldwide, freight charges may apply
Good Luck!


----------



## sean B (Sep 9, 2010)

:jester:the suspense is killing me


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> I am giving away a Columbia 180 Grip Hydra Reach Handle to the 18th person to PM me. To be fair you can only PM once every 10 minutes and if you are not a Drywaller I will not send you the prize and move on to the next on the list.
> 
> All you need to do is PM me your name, phone number, and the date that Columbia Taping Tools was founded.
> 
> ...



The link fails for me 


JS


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

just fixed the link, haven't reached 18, I will post when it is over.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> if you are not a Drywaller I will not send you the prize and move on to the next on the list.


Not sure what constitutes a "drywaller" so I'm going to opt out. Most of you guys will get more use out of the products anyways.

Good luck guys! :thumbup:

scott


----------



## sean B (Sep 9, 2010)

Scott_w said:


> Not sure what constitutes a "drywaller" so I'm going to opt out. Most of you guys will get more use out of the products anyways.
> 
> Good luck guys! :thumbup:
> 
> scott


 i would say a drywaller is someone who makes a living in the drywall business. you wouldnt call a interior decorator to hang and finish drywall for you. you wouldnt call a plumber either. im sure these guys could ask 5 or 6 questions and find out if someone was a drywaller or not.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Scott_w said:


> Not sure what constitutes a "drywaller" so I'm going to opt out. Most of you guys will get more use out of the products anyways.
> 
> Good luck guys! :thumbup:
> 
> scott


All it means is someone who makes a living using drywall taping tools, I don't want to give the tool to someone who doesn't want to use the tools or just wants to sell the tools. You are more than welcome to enter.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> All it means is someone who makes a living using drywall taping tools, I don't want to give the tool to someone who doesn't want to use the tools or just wants to sell the tools. You are more than welcome to enter.


I appreciate it, but I think the guys that use the stuff all the time will benefit more. 

Great on you guys at Columbia for doing this though! :thumbup::thumbup:

thanks...scott


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

The contest has finished and the winner is SeanB :thumbup:

I would like to thank you all for entering and will keep you posted on contests in the future.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Congrads SeanB....................


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Damn! I wanted that handle. Usin a tapetech extendable now. Its a tank. 
Congrats SeanB


----------



## sean B (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks you guys for the congrats.

And a huge thank you to Columbia for doing this.

I just got an 8-10 fatboy combo last month and have been eyeballin those handles to go along with them.

Im still gonna get a 3 footer here sometime soon, mine is toast.

well I have to say that this has made my day/week and Im pretty friggin happy.

Ill opt out next time to give others a chance and to save my heart the 1.5 hour long pounding it took while doing this contest, i was very excited.

thanks alot.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Columbia Tools*

Great tools you guys - use Columbia bazzooka and Columbia boxes (10" fatboy and 12" regular) and very happy with them.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Aaron,

Has my 10" Fat-Boy been shipped ?

Haven't heard from Mark yet.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> This contest has expired
> 
> I am giving away a Columbia 180 Grip Hydra Reach Handle to the 18th person to PM me. To be fair you can only PM once every 10 minutes and if you are not a Drywaller I will not send you the prize and move on to the next on the list.
> 
> ...


 
_This guy is brilliant!_ :thumbup:
Nicely done Aaron.


----------



## sean B (Sep 9, 2010)

Aaron
I recieved my handle last night and it looks and feels great. I cant wait to get to work this morning to use it.

I just want to thank you again, its pretty cool that you guys at columbia do stuff like this.

Thanks, Sean Buehrle.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

sean B said:


> Aaron
> I recieved my handle last night and it looks and feels great. I cant wait to get to work this morning to use it.
> 
> I just want to thank you again, its pretty cool that you guys at columbia do stuff like this.
> ...


You're welcome Sean, I'm glad to hear your happy with the product, enjoy.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Great tools you guys - use Columbia bazzooka and Columbia boxes (10" fatboy and 12" regular) and very happy with them.


Thank you Mudshark, good to hear.:thumbup:


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

I scored a columbia bazooka, nail spotter, 10, 12 fatboy 3 handles, 2 pumps, 1 goosenek all for $1500.00 cash from a friend. Need new rubber ring seals in one of the pumps though, where could i manage to get one of those guy

Amazing tools, outdoing my DM boxs & pump hands down. (and the DM where brand new!)


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

I got my Columbia pump rebuild kit through leading edge. Pretty cheap. Haven't need it yet, but it seemed like a good idea to have


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

As if you didn't have enough reason to watch the Super Bowl this Sunday here's a little more. Columbia Taping Tools is giving away a Columbia 180 Grip Hydro Reach Box Handle to the person who correctly guesses the outcome of the game. 

To enter all you have to do is PM me the team you think will win, the final score and the total number of turnovers in the game. The contestant that is closest to the actual result will win the prize. In the event of a tie the total number of turnovers will be used as the tie breaker.

In order to win you must also add your name, phone number, location and the company you work for. 

Good luck!:thumbup:

All entries must be submitted by the start of the game.

For pictures of the handle click on the Facebook link below.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> As if you didn't have enough reason to watch the Super Bowl this Sunday here's a little more. Columbia Taping Tools is giving away a Columbia 180 Grip Hydro Reach Box Handle to the person who correctly guesses the outcome of the game.
> 
> To enter all you have to do is PM me the team you think will win, the final score and the total number of turnovers in the game. The contestant that is closest to the actual result will win the prize. In the event of a tie the total number of turnovers will be used as the tie breaker.
> 
> ...


 Good to hear from you guys again, I thought we (or me) had run ya off.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

well this is going to be a total shot in the dark because i don't know anything about the NFL.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Good to hear from you guys again, I thought we (or me) had run ya off.


No no Capt, been busy with the new little one, starting to settle in now though.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> No no Capt, been busy with the new little one, starting to settle in now though.


So does that mean you will be working on the maintenance/repair video for the bazooka soon :whistling2:


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> So does that mean you will be working on the maintenance/repair video for the bazooka soon :whistling2:


That's the plan, hope to start on it soon.


----------

